# Denver area road bike rentals



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

My buddy & I are planning on flying into DEN intl from Salt Lake to ride Mt. Evans next weekend. I have a Ritchey Breakaway but my buddy will need to rent a road bike. Preferrably something that is not a tank but it doesn't need to be a $6K bike either. Any recommendations? Something close to I-70 preferred. Thanks


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

farva said:


> My buddy & I are planning on flying into DEN intl from Salt Lake to ride Mt. Evans next weekend. I have a Ritchey Breakaway but my buddy will need to rent a road bike. Preferrably something that is not a tank but it doesn't need to be a $6K bike either. Any recommendations? Something close to I-70 preferred. Thanks


Golden Bike Shop (in Golden about 1.5 miles off of I-70):

Carbon Road Bikes 
Scott CX Comp $40 $35 $225 (1st day, additional days, week)
BH Speedrom Ultegra SL $70 $60 $300


Pedal Pushers, Big Ring and Peak all have demos, too.

Get an early start on your climb and bring a jacket and long fingered gloves. There can be thunderstorms with hail and sleet any afternoon this time of year at 14,000 feet, and you would be miserable as hell coming down from there in those conditions. Also, the road is not in great shape, so either bring some strong wheels or be prepared to ride your brakes for many miles on the way down.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks. These guys sound great but they are closed on Sat & open on Sun which seems weird. Since we are splitting Sat PM they are not going to work. 

Thanks for the tips. I've got some pretty bomber cross wheels on my breakaway so not too worried about the road. My buddy will be on some type of rental so it will get no respect anyway


----------

